# would you rather....



## SailorYue (Sep 16, 2009)

read all 4 Twilight books, or watch all 3 High School Musicals?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2009)

Is suicide an option?


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 16, 2009)

nope its either or 

myself im SICK TO FUCKING DEATH of HSM ive hear the songs over and over and over and over and over. i shut the TV off every time disney channel pushes one of the songs >_> its also the #1 reason ive stopped listening to radio disney.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> nope its either or
> 
> myself im SICK TO FUCKING DEATH of HSM ive hear the songs over and over and over and over and over. i shut the TV off every time disney channel pushes one of the songs >_> its also the #1 reason ive stopped listening to radio disney.



I'd rather kill myself instead of the latter two.

I had to read them for a staff review and I got a hostile work enviroment from a co-worker who was a twitwat when I said that it was bad, and when HSM was the rage of the Tweens they began to show the movie every freakin' day during my shift in the Teen zone. >:{


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd rather read the Twilight books, they don't have singing in them. (To my knowledge)


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 16, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Is suicide an option?


This.

I can't really decide. With Twilight, I'm wasting more of my life, but I'd probably be suffering less than with High School Musical.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 16, 2009)

HSM, cuz then I could just put the tv on Mute and "watch" it ^^


----------



## Takun (Sep 16, 2009)

The movies would take like 6 hours?

Books would possibly take longer.... well I dunno.  They are so poorly written it'd probably take 10 minutes.  Hmmmmmmmmmmm well the movies, because I just sit and watch.  Clockwork Orange style if needed.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 16, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Is suicide an option?



Im wit him!


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 16, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I'd rather read the Twilight books, they don't have singing in them. (To my knowledge)



True, but it has preteen girl vamp crush shit...


----------



## Jelly (Sep 16, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Is suicide an option?



OTOUSAN DONT DIE ;______;

I would watch the movies, because I read disgustingly slow. I'd also lie and say I finished them, and a real man never weltches on something that makes him look Odd Nerdrum retarded.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 16, 2009)

Movies. You can't sleep and read books at the same time.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 16, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Movies. You can't sleep and read books at the same time.



>:C


----------



## Dass (Sep 16, 2009)

Hmm...
If I have to actually "read", I'd go movies.
If I could strategically "forsake"(1) "specific"(2) pages, books. Let's go with that one.

(1) rip out/tarnish
(2) all of the


----------



## Azure (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd do both, and write scathing, sarcastic reviews soon after, and maybe do some blow to clear my conscience and chase away the impending nightmares.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 16, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> >:C



:3


----------



## Cravic (Sep 17, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'd do both, and write scathing, sarcastic reviews soon after, and maybe do some blow to clear my conscience and chase away the impending nightmares.



*shudders with fear at reading the subjct of this thread* but i have to agree with Azure ... probably the best way to go about it.


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 17, 2009)

If I had to choose one, I think I'd choose to read the Twilight books. HSM I _know_ I hate, but in all fairness, I've never even _seen_ a Twilight book past the cover... So I'd take my chances.


----------



## Charlie (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd Rather Read The Books, i Skim-Read Quite Quickly And I Like Twilight A Bit.. And I HATE HSM. It's Put On Disney Channel All The Time, And My Sister Puts It On, Even Though She Has All 3 On DVD. >.<


----------



## Morroke (Sep 17, 2009)

C. None of the above.


----------



## Dayken (Sep 17, 2009)

Watch the three HSM movies. That's what, 6 or 7 hours altogether? Reading 4 novels would probably take longer, even if you had the sanity to marathon through all of them one by one.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 17, 2009)

I like Twilight, though :3


----------



## Bandy (Sep 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Movies. You can't sleep and read books at the same time.


*Haha beat me to it. 

I like Twilight too. I'm not one of the psycho fan girls who will stab people over it but I did enjoy the books the first time I read them. *


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 18, 2009)

I would do both because I am ein masochist jajajajaja


And to top it all off I would watch Michael Bay's entire oeuvre


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 18, 2009)

C)Kill myself.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 18, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> read all 4 Twilight books, or watch all 3 High School Musicals?



You know, I'm picturing myself standing in front of two doors in Hell, with Lucifer standing beside me and asking me the same question.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Sep 18, 2009)

I guess if I had to choose, watch all 3 high school musicals. They again I'm on youtube so I don't was my time reading anyway.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 18, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> I don't was my time reading anyway.



Oh you kids


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 18, 2009)

now now, theres no 3rd option. its one or the other


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 18, 2009)

Well the good thing about books is you can burn them or use them ass (see what I did there) toilet paper after reading.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd rather just go out and kill the creators of both.


----------

